# oil and lubricants for 1972 Ford 400 3 cyl diesel



## sambrayfield (Aug 19, 2010)

The manual calls for approx. 36 qts of hydraulic fluid. The tractor has a front loader and a rear log spliter. Do I need to add more hydraulic fluid to make up for the increased capacity? The manual says there is a place to check the hydraulic fluid level is the front on the right side of the rear axle but I do not see a dip stick there. The fill cap is on the top of the rear axle. What type of crankcase oil and transmission oil should I use? Please advise.


----------

